# Ridiculous Tesla ref in article



## fritter63 (Nov 9, 2018)

Just found this:

https://apple.news/AEv9vkMWEQ9CTq93yvX367Q

Aside from the poor writing and claiming that SpaceX has been working on a crew vehicle since 1981 (I'm guessing English isn't the authors first language?), this is the one that really made me chuckle:

"Musk is currently highly successful for owning the Tesla company, which released new-age vehicles and is the leading company for electric cars."

new-age? Does that mean the car can only stream Winston Hill music and has an essential oils diffuser?

For those not getting my joke:

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/New_Age

Yeah, consider the source (Baller Alert), but I'm hoping it was just lost in translation.


----------



## SalisburySam (Jun 6, 2018)

Even the first half of that sentence is ill-informed. Elon made his money with PayPal and other ventures and doesn’t even take a salary at Tesla. And he doesn’t own the publicly-traded company, though he does ”own” a lot of it through stock.

Since reading this though, I hope to get the new 2020.16 firmware updates that I’m certain will enable the oil diffuser you mention (I’m sure it was factory-installed hardware from the very beginning); I am partial to Sandalwood.


----------



## Klaus-rf (Mar 6, 2019)

I did not realize SpaceX has been working on passenger pods for so long. And I even know someone that works there - boy, can he keep a seCret!

Looks like 'Space Rides Are Us' is closer than I thought. I wonder if we will have to be screened for COVID before taking a flight (assuming it's gonna come back to Earth)?


----------



## fritter63 (Nov 9, 2018)

It’s probably just a cover story so Tom can go meet Xenu ...


----------



## ravisorg (Jun 27, 2018)

You’d be surprised how many stories on sites like this are written by computers, and they don’t have the best track record for understanding subtle context. I can’t say For sure if this is an algorithmically generated article, but it does exhibit a lot of those kind of red flags.


----------

